# Peter Carroon



## jsumm_2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

It looks like the Democrat challenger to Gov. Herbert stated that Herbert made a mistake on his decision with regards to stream access. It is time to stand behind this guy. KSL made the report. Herbert was wrong and now it is time for him to suffer the consequences of his choice.


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

Carroon has my vote and a financial contribution


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I wonder what Carroon would say after he saw that an anonymous poster rocking an avatar pic of a dog dropping a deuce just pledged allegiance to him.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Tigru said:


> I wonder what Carroon would say after he saw that an anonymous poster rocking an avatar pic of a dog dropping a deuce just pledged allegiance to him.


i laughed


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

Peter might ask if the dog just walked out of a gold mine.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Carroon's press release on 141:

*"There is nothing more basic than access to the outdoors, and Utah's bountiful outdoor resources. Utahns have always cherished our fundamental right to the use of our water ways.

HB 141 will severely limit that access, economically harm Utah retailers, hotels and lodges, and send visiting anglers and hunters to neighboring states. Moreover, some have projected that defending the constitutionality of HB 141 could cost Utah taxpayers millions of dollars.

I acknowledge it is important to strike a balance between the rights and privileges of private property owners and the basic rights and privileges of Utah anglers and sportsmen. This bill does not strike that balance. In fact, it puts Utah at an extreme disadvantage when competing for new jobs from the outdoor industry, lodging and restaurant revenue from visiting anglers."*

Talk about spot on. +1 for Carroon.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Amen Carroon, I'm not sure if I"m voting for you but your right here.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Political garbage and the sad part is you all are falling for it. :^8^: :O||: :O>>: :wink:

Having said all that Carroon doesn't seem like a bad guy. :mrgreen:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Political garbage and the sad part is you all are falling for it.


Actually if you want to see the political garbage, check out:

HB 143
SB 11
SB 275

All bills in addition to 141, signed by Herbert, that are right from the legislative loony bin. 143 is an attempted land grab from the Federal Government which the legislature's own attorneys say is unwinnable, but they are throwing $3 million and risking losses in federal funding as retribution anyway.

143, 11, and 141 are all probably unconstitutional - but what is certain is that a huge amount of taxpayer resources will be lost determining that.

It's all OK though, there are loads of teachers we can fire to cover it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sounds like Corroon is just doing a little crooning... :roll:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

If he makes a pledge to stick 141 back in these morons faces, i will vote for him and send him a chunk of cash! Sherbert obviously has his nose up landowners asses and dripping saliva from his mouth. I could probably puke right now. :O>>:


----------

